

My Bag is Obsolete - Has anyone found a good MacBook Air Compatible Bag? - bahellman
http://bahellman.blogspot.com/2008/03/my-bag-is-obsolete.html

======
aristus
These work great. Cheap, too!

[http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/250563/Grip-Catalog-
En...](http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/250563/Grip-Catalog-
Envelopes-28-x-Brown/)

~~~
pius
Inevitable, but funny.

------
bahellman
Thanks!

